# High Prolactin & Dostinex - success stories?



## Babydustpeace

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this forum & I'm looking for some hope! I recently had some blood tests done which resulted in me finding out that I have high prolactin levels! My Endocrinologist has asked me to have an MRI ( which us scheduled for next week) and has prescribed Dostinex ( also known as Cabergoline ) which I've to start taking after my MRI.

I am just wondering if there is anyone out there that is either in a similar situation of has had success resulting in a BFP from taking Dostinex!

Thanks!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi Babydustpeace, 

My story is not a success story but I just wanted to reassure you that everything will be ok. I have high prolactin for years and it is controlled with Bromocriptine which I take every day. They found out about this over 12 years ago but I have no known cause for it. I got a CT scan done about 12 years ago to see if there was a tumour on my pituary gland but there was none. 

I just want to let you know once you start taking the meds, your levels will be lowered and there will be no reason for you not to fall pregnant. 

Yes, I haven't yet but I have other reasons for that and not the high prolactin. I have heard of others with the same thing and once it is controlled they got pregnant. 

Do you also chart your cycle?


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Irish-Eyes!

Thanks so much for responding & giving me some hope. I'm very sorry to hear that you are long term ttc like ourselves. It really is a tough road :hugs:

I do chart but I don't think I can add it to a signature yet as I have only just joined. Here is the link to my charts on Fertility Friend & I'm hoping you can access them ....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/home.php/373c96

We are ttc over 10 years (we had 2 m/c). I recently had some blood tests done which showed the high prolactin levels. It turns out I had high levels 9 years ago too but the Fertility clinic I was attending never treated them :cry:!! I thought I was in good hands there and I never realised how important it was to treat the high prolactin!

Let's hope that this does the trick for us!

Wishing you all the best & thanks again for replying


----------



## CareBear

Hi, I have high prolactin levels and have been on cabergoline for about 2 years. It works well and brings the prolactin levels down quickly. I haven't had a bfp as yet but I've recently found out I have low vitamin d levels and I've been trying to put weight on as well so I'm hoping sorting all those issues will be the key for me. Fingers crossed you get your bfp once you get the prolactin levels under control. Once you do get a bfp though you need to stop taking the medication immediately. Good luck x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks for responding Carebear ( I love the name :winkwink: it reminds me of when I was a kid!! )

It's good to know that the medication works quickly! I am hoping that this is it for us .... Ttc over 10 years & I don't know how much more I can take! It's the only thing they've ever found wrong with me (DH is fine) so I have high hopes that this might do the trick!!!

Good luck with sorting your vit D levels & putting on some weight. FX you get your bfp soon x x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Babydustpeace, I have read recently that high prolactin is also associated with low progesterone. I am not sure if I knew this back when I first starting TTC and have forgot but for some reason this is new news to me. 

I always seem to spot a bit before AF to the point I was confused what to take as my first cycle day. Then I read up about B-Complex and started taking B100s. That sorted my cycle out a bit. There is a dedicated post on this and funny enough it was started by someone who had high prolactin (she got pregnant). Here is the link: 

Vitamin B6 - Lengthen Luteal Phase - Increase Progesterone

I had stop taking the B-Complex and after my IVF also stopped taking my Bromocriptine. Now I am not sure if it's the lack of Bromo but I feel as if my cycle is out of whack. So back on the Bromo and the B-Complex too. B-Complex is also good for low progesterone. There is also Vitex or Agnus Castus as its also known but we can not take it with the meds they give us for the prolactin as it does the same thing. I know I can't take it with the Bromocriptine anyway. 

Carebear, that is interesting to know about the Vitamin D as I read a post on that yesterday. I don't know if I have ever been tested for that but I am due to see my GP on Friday so might just bring that up.


----------



## CareBear

High prolactin does cause low progestrone and it can affect other hormones too, I believe my high prolactin levels were causing me not to ovulate. Before finding out I had a high prolactin issue my progestrone was low, since being on the meds my lh fsh and progestrone were tested again as I was considering treatment and all my results came back as good in fact my doc was very excited about my progestrone levels so I no longer have any worries about that. Just need the bfp!


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks again for your posts :hugs:

Irish-eyes ~ I have been reading through some if the posts on the Vitamin B thread and it has really opened my eyes! I stopped off at the pharmacy on my way home from work to pick up my 1st prescription for Dostinex & I also bought some B50 ( that was all they had ) so I took 2 of them to bring me up to 100 :winkwink:

Carebear ~ I'm so glad to hear your other bloods came back with good results! 

I'm finding it difficult to go to sleep lately ... Each time I try to wind down I start to get so excited that this might actually work and can't stop thinking about it! I am wishing this week away until after my MRI on Thursday to when I can start to take the Dostinex! I don't think I mentioned that my RE wants me to wait until after the MRI just in case there is a tumor there .... She said if I start to take it before the MRI we might never know if there was anything there as the meds shrink it very quickly!!

Maybe this will be a lucky thread ladies .... FX for some :bfp: on here soon!!

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both x x

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Babydustpeace

Oh I should have also mentioned that I was taking Vitex until I went to the RE last week & she told me to stop taking any herbs that I was on. If I hadn't been referred to the RE, I was planning on taking the Vitex as it's supposed to naturally treat high prolactin but can take 3-6 months! I also read that Barley Grass is good for lowering Prolactin too ... I am taking shots of those (yuck!) and will continue with them as they have lots of other health benefits too!


----------



## Irish_eyes

By the time I got to the stage for getting all the tests done (progesterone etc), I had already been taking my meds for months so they all came back fine too. 

My prolactin problem started when I came off the pill many years ago and didn't take a period for 2 years! I was so naive back then though and that didn't bother me at all! Imagine! Obviously wasn't wanting to get pregnant so didn't really know if I was ovulating or not. 

Carebear, so glad that all your tests are fine. 

Babydustpeace, start off with taking one B50 first to see if that is enough to make changes and them increase. Also is would wait until after your MRI though like your RE suggested. 

Yes Vitex is meant to lower prolactin but you can't take it with your meds. Really hope your MRI goes well. I only had a CAT scan and that was bad enough never mind going into one of those MRI machines!!!! They never found a tumour. 

Carebear, did they find I tumour with you? 

In a strange way it's nice to have people in the same situation for the support. I hope both of you get your BFPs soon. xxx

Babydustpeace, what part of Ireland are you from?


----------



## Babydustpeace

It really is crazy how we don't pay much attention the these things when we are younger. I wouldn't wish this on anyone :cry:

Thanks for the advice on the B6 ... I took 100 yesterday & today so I will decrease it to 50 from tomorrow! I hope the MRI goes ok too ... I'm not looking forward to getting in that machine!!

I totally agree that is nice to have support from people in the same situation :hugs: it really does help.

I am originally from Dublin ( still work there & have family there ) but we live in the Midlands ( Laois ). We love the peace & quiet of the countryside. We hope that we might have a little one to enjoy it with us too ... Hopefully soon :winkwink:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I'm from the North. Originally Belfast but moved to the Mournes 10 years ago as that's where my hubby is from. Far better place to raise kids than the city so hopefully we will get our BFPs soon. :winkwink:


----------



## Babydustpeace

It seems we both have the same idea of getting out of the city to raise little ones ... Now we just need our :bfp:

I have a good feeling  :dance:


----------



## CareBear

I had an MRI but they didn't see a tumour so they reckon I have a micro tumour. I had meds and came off them for a couple of months and my levels went straight back up so I will be in meds now until I go into menopause


----------



## Irish_eyes

They said mine was idopathic hyperprolactinemia and I also came off my mess and my levels shot up too.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Meds not mess....predictive text!


----------



## Babydustpeace

Just a little update from me ...

I went for the MRI yesterday. I was a little scared at the thought of going into that machine :nope: ... It's so big & noisy! The guy doing the MRI was really nice & put me at ease right away. He gave me headphones which blocked out most of the noise ... There was a radio station on ( like something from the 70s ) .... So I just closed my eyes, relaxed and listened to the radio. It lasted about 20 minutes. The results will go back to my RE early next week so I will know more at that point. 

I took my first Dostinex tablet last night so FX there are no side effects!

On another note ... My sinuses are playing up so I going for Acupuncture tomorrow morning to try get that sorted too as it's causing me to feel a little dizzy :sick:

How are you doing?


----------



## Irish_eyes

That's brilliant that's it's over with, felt slightly nervous for you. Hopefully you get the results soon. I was really worried about taking the Bromo but I don't seem to have any side effects. I take two 2.5mg a day. 

I was at my GP today about pains I am getting after running. He just referred me to a physio. But he also asked about taking my Bromo and I explained to him I am still waiting on results from the hospital for my last test so he has asked me back in 2 weeks. I also mentioned the Vitamin D test and he thought I didn't need it. Oh well.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I was doing acupuncture but I stopped as I just never felt relaxed during it. Also didn't help that my practitioner hardly spoke.


----------



## Babydustpeace

I haven't had any side effects so far which is good! I just need to take the Dostinex twice per week.

Hope you get your test results back soon ... All this waiting is not nice :coffee:

Sorry to hear you have pains from running and I hope you get sorted with a good physio!

I love Acupuncture & I think it definitely depends on who you get. My AP is amazing, I've been going to her for about a year. She does reflexology on me too which is sooooo relaxing :sleep: We worked together to get me balanced from a Traditional Chinese Medicine perspective & it was her who suggested some blood tests which is where I discovered the high prolactin. It had been on my mind to get some bloods done anyway but she just gave me a nudge in the right direction!!

I will keep you posted. Happy Friday & hope you have a great weekend :wohoo:


----------



## CareBear

Irisheyes if you're worried about vitamin d levels get some high dose tablets from holland and Barrett that way you know you are getting a decent amount into you and try to spend some time out in the sun so you get it naturally as well. Then if it is on the low side your levels will come back up.


----------



## Babydustpeace

Just a little update from me ... RE called today with the MRI results ... It was all clear so that was good news :happydance:

I've taken the dostinex a couple of times now ... I was fine at first but have noticed some dizziness on and off. Has anyone experienced this? I'm not complaining ... If this little bit of dizziness gets us our :bfp: then I'll gladly take it :winkwink: ... I'm just curious to see if anyone else noticed anything similar.

How are you ladies doing? 

Irish-Eyes ~ did you get your results back yet? Hope the pains have eased from running x


----------



## Irish_eyes

That's brilliant that they found nothing so it's probably the same as mine, no known cause. 

I haven't found dizziness from taking my meds but I am taking a different one that you but what I do do is just in case I get side effects, I take it just before I go to bed. 

Still no results yet but going back to the docs on Friday so hopefully he'll have them in. Still getting the pains from running. We are in Carlingford for the week and last night we ran home from the pub, lol. And today I am still sore but going to book a psyhio appointment when I get home.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know that I got my prolactin results yesterday and they are 98!!!! The range starts at 102 but my GP was not worried about it being too low as it's just a small bit. I thought I seen the range measurements in miu/l which I always thought it pmol/L. Not sure if there is any difference in that though. 

That is the lowest my levels have ever been! So shocked at that as I thought they would have been still high since I stopped taking my meds for a good while. It just shows you the meds work. 

Babydustpeace, how you getting on with your meds?


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Ladies, can i join this thread? I was diagnosed with high prolactin last year and i had an MRI which found a 5mm tumour on my pituitary gland. I am taking bromocriptine and my levels are now really low. The fs says it isnt stopping me from getting pregnant any more. I am now on clomid as well to help boost ovulation, although i have unexplained infertility now.

I'm really glad the scan was clear Babydustpeace, you must be relieved and happy to start the medication. Most people do manage to conceive shortly after starting it. i think i have other issues. x
Hi Carebear and Irish_eyes as well :hi: its nice to find other ladies on here with the high prolactin issue as well.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi Bea and welcome. I have had the HP issue for over 12 years and have been on BnB for nearly 6 years and this is the first thread really that I know dedicated to it and it's nice to have others to talk to about it. I am also unexplained and taking Bromo. I also have never seen a BFP in the almost 6 years actively trying and I have a failed IVF behind me too. My prolactin levels are the lowest ever so clearly not the prolactin issue is the cause. 

I posted a link maybe somewhere on the first page about B vitamins and low progesterone which you may be interested it. The original poster also had HP and got pregnant.


----------



## Bea1986

Thank you for welcoming me :hi: Irish_eyes, i was really pleased when i found this thread. I think high prolactin is quite rare, i know my pharmacy have to order my bromocriptine in on special order, they don't stock it, so it must be quite unusual. I have such low levels now as well. I often wonder whether it is a hormonal imbalance still stopping me from getting pregnant, but the endocrinologist is baffled.

I'm sorry about the trying and the IVF not working. Do you plan on having any more cycles of IVF? 

Thank you for the vitamin B advice, its very interesting to me, i am 8dpo today and this cycle i have taken 1000mg vitamin B complex daily this whole cycle. I am hoping it helps. I always spot from 10 dpo.

Have you tried clomid at all? x


----------



## Irish_eyes

I spot a bit too. Going to have a look at progesterone cream to take after O. 

Unfortunately we don't have the funds to do a private round of IVF. We had sourced some funding a few months after but if fell through. I would love to do another round but DH is not too fussed about it. He said it was our dark year.


----------



## Bea1986

i wonder if the spotting is slightly related to our prolactin issues. I have tried progesterone cream and it didnt do anything for me unfortunately. please let me know how you get on, i am open to giving it another go if you find it helps.

IVF is so ridiculously expensive, its so unfair. And the emotional side of it is even worse. I have been offered IVF but i have put it off for now, i don't feel ready and it really scares me to think about it. I hope that you get your natural BFP very soon. x


----------



## Irish_eyes

I do think it's related, maybe it's low progesterone that does it although I have mentioned umpteen times to my doc and FS about the spotting and they never seem to think it's an issue nor have they ever said I had low progesterone.


----------



## Irish_eyes

What cream did you use? I haven't a clue where to get it though.


----------



## Babydustpeace

Sorry I have been MIA ... I was in Portugal last week and our internet wasn't too good so I didn't get to reply!

The dizziness seems to have gone so maybe it was a side effect at the start until my body got used to it!

*Irish-Eyes* ~ I'm delighted to hear that your levels are low!!! I wouldn't imagine the teeny bit outside the range is anything to worry about. How are you doing? Did you get to go for some physio?

Welcome *Bea* :flower: It's good to have someone to talk to about these types of issues that don't seem to be very common. So glad to have you join this thread! 

I didn't temp when I was away so I have no idea how this cycle looks temp wise. I haven't had any symptoms at all really ... just slightly sore boobs every now and again. They certainly aren't anything like as sore as they normally are ... I guess that is the Dostinex doing it's job :winkwink: Also, I ovulated extremely early this cycle ... I have never naturally ovulated earlier than CD20 but this cycle I'm pretty sure _(I'm not 100% as I didnt temp when I was away to confirm shift for 3 days)_ it was CD17/18 ... so definitely something is changing already.

I tested yesterday and today and BFNs .... I know it's still early but I am loosing hope already. When you see lots of ladies getting their BFP on FF really early you start to feel that it's normal to see a positive test early on .... I just feel a little deflated right now :shrug:


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Irish_eyes, I just got my cream from Holland and Barratt, I can't remember the exact name, I'll see if I still have it in the cupboard later.

Hi Babydustpeace :flower: thank you for welcoming me on to this thread. I'm glad the dizziness has subsided. Wow that's great about your earlier ovulation. I found the same thing happened with my meds, I used to ovulate cd 18 to 22 but now its always CD 11 to 14. See it as a good sign that your prolactin must be coming down and the meds are doing the trick :)
Are you a POAS addict like me? I can't help myself. Don't worry about the BFN, you are never out until AF shows.


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks for your positive vibes Bea :happydance:

I am a bit of a POAS addict at times ... I'm actually almost out of them and don't plan to buy any more! When they run out I will only test if AF is late ... Well that's the plan :winkwink: ... I only end up torturing myself anyway!!


----------



## Bea1986

hehe! thats a good plan! i like! i have ran out this month so need to wait for more to arrive in post, its stopping me from testing every day! :haha:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, well went to psyhio yesterday and have to quit running at least until she see me again next week. She did say the pain is coming from my sacroiliac joint and because I continued to run on it I have tightened the muscles in my glutes and back. So have a few stretches to do and thankfully I am allowed to still do spin. 

At the moment my boobs are aching but that always happens and don't have any symptoms so think I am out. I uses to poas all time but now I don't buy them. I am also with view that if AF is late I'll get them but that has never happened. 

My O is always late...ish! Well Oing around CD18-19 at the moment. Would love for it to go down to about CD16 but that's nothing to do with the prolactin anyway.


----------



## Babydustpeace

*Irish-eyes* ~ Glad to hear that you went to the physio and that you are taking some rest from running. Hopefully it will do you good and give your body some time to heal. What DPO are you now? Did you test at all yet or is it too early?

*Bea* ~ How are you doing? How many DPO are you?

I am not even sure what is going on with me this cycle :confused: I _think_ I am 13DPO with high temps. I was expecting a drop in temp this morning as I always have AF by now (my LP is normally at most 12 days). I tested again yesterday and this morning and both were BFN so either my LP has lengthened with the Vitamin B complex or I possibly ovulated later than I think! Not sure what to think! 

I'm pretty sure I am out so hopefully it is the B complex helping O:) I need to take some positive out of it :winkwink:


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Irish_eyes, i hope you feel better soon and manage to get back to running quickly. How are you getting on cycle wise this month? Any more symptoms? x

Hi Babydustpeace, thanks for asking after me. My AF came yesterday on 12DPO. I don't think the vitamin B lengthened my LP all that much but it did reduce the spotting. I had minimal spotting the day before AF and that was it. Usually i spot for 3-4 days before AF comes so i see that as a positive.
Wow you are doing well, its great news that your temperature is staying up.I hope :witch: stays away for you :) x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Oh Bea, i am so sorry the :witch: showed her ugly head :hugs: but it is good that you saw some positive changes from the B Complex! That sounds like a huge improvement down from 3-4 days spotting!! 

I guess for me I will just have to wait :coffee: until she shows her ugly head for me too!! I always try to take some positives too so hopefully I am right and the B complex is helping me!!

Let me ask a stupid question about setting up a signature ... I was trying to insert my FF chart but when I insert and I preview it only shows the url ... Can you lovely ladies tell me how to mask the url with a description? I hope that makes sense :blush: !!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies. 

Bea, sorry the witch got you but great news about the lack of spotting. That is sure a good sign. 

Babydustpeace, that is also great news about your LP and hopefully it's a BFP. 

I am currently on 10DPO and so far no spotting for me either. I have looked back at previous months and its seems that it starts at 9DPO so either I have O wrong or the B100s are working. Although I do feel as if AF is coming and all I need to do is a BM and it will show....sorry that is TMI. :haha:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Babydustpeace, this is my url for my chart I have just taken the ] of the end so you see it properly:FF Chart[/URL

As you can see my description 'FF Chart' is just after the ]. It may mean that you url show twice and you just need to delete the second one and rename it as the first one is the link. 

If you want to send me the url link I can change it for you for your signature if that helps.


----------



## Babydustpeace

Haha :haha: I'm laughing at your TMI comment!!

Fingers crossed its a good sign for you with no spotting. Looks like we all have some positives happening this cycle.

I'm pretty sure I am out though ... If I was pregnant I should be seeing a BFP by now!

Thanks for the tip on the signature, I will give that a try :winkwink:


----------



## Babydustpeace

I just tried updating my signature ... hopefully you can see it now :winkwink:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yes, I see your signature. :)

Some people have had BFPs at 15dpo etc so it's still possible. You temps are quite high still. 

Well to be more TMI, there has been no spotting after a BM, lol


----------



## Babydustpeace

That's great that there is still no spotting even after BM :winkwink: !!

So I'm still none the wiser today ... temp still up and another :bfn: .... It's way too late to be getting a BFP at this stage so I will just put it down to the B Complex helping! Just need to sit it out and wait for :witch: to show! 

If my temp is still up tomorrow I will probably test one last time ... All my Internet Cheapies are used up now so I only have a FRER left!! I'm not sure whether I should waste the FRER though .... :shrug: .... Let's see what tomorrow brings.

Have a great weekend ladies :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

That sounds really promising though. I am really hoping that it's not the B complex but a BFP and yes you can still get BFNs at this stage and still be pregnant. Just see what tomorrow brings. But you chart looks great. 

I did a cervix check last night and although no spotting, there was some light pink from there and this morning the spotting has started.


----------



## Babydustpeace

I'm so sorry to hear that the spotting has started :nope: You're not out until you get full flow so there is still hope [-o&lt;

I really thought it was too late to get a :bfp: at this stage so that is interesting what you are saying. 
One thing I guess I am not sure of is my Ovulation date ... I went to Portugal the day after my positive opk and I didn't temp or do any more opks after that so I am at a loss. DH didn't come to Portugal this time as he was too busy with work and couldn't take time off (I went with family) ... We BD the night before I left so if I ovulated much later during the week I was away then we may have missed the window anyway :dohh:


----------



## Bea1986

Your chart is looking very pretty Babydustpeace, i really hope that is will be a BFP for you tomorrow. It looks like we've all seen some improvement this month from the vitamin b complex :) i'm sorry about the spotting Irish_eyes, how many days of spotting do you usually get before AF?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Babydustpeace, you can ovulate up to 72 hours after a +OPK. I think I normally O the day of or the next day mainly so if you didn't O on the day you got a + then it would have been the day after or the next day. So you still would be in with a good chance. 

Bea, I am only back charting these last lot of months after years of not doing it as much. I have noticed this time a 11 day LP with about 3-4 days spotting approx. That's if I am getting CD1 correct. Before I had a 13 day LP and would have about 2 days spotting but I had to take B vits then too as I know I spotting quite a bit then.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Babydustpeace, just had a look at your chart again and FF has pinned O the day after +OPK. I know you didn't temp the day after but your temps were on the rise anyway and if didn't O that day then you certainly did the next day which means if your not 14dpo then your definitely 13dpo and those temps are really good and high. I would leave it another day or two and if nothing shows I would test then.


----------



## Irish_eyes

I just did a check and spotting has got a bit heavier. Now this is were I don't know if I should call this spotting or light flow. This may be a bit TMI but it's about 2.5 inches long and about 1 cm wide. There is red there. It not brown or anything so would you go with light flow?


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks so much for looking Irish Eyes and for the advice! 

Let's see what tomorrow brings.... :wacko:


----------



## Babydustpeace

Sorry Irish Eyes ... I missed your last post :dohh:

I've read that you should record CD1 when you need a pad/tampon ... So if you just see spotting when you wipe and there is nothing on the pad then you should wait until you see something there. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Babydustpeace

Temp drop & CD1 for me today so at least I know where I stand now!! 

I am so impressed with the Dostinex & the B Complex ... Earlier ovulation from the Dostinex & longer (normal) LP for the first time ever from the B Complex :thumbup:

How are you doing Irish-Eyes? Any more spotting?

Bea, how are you?


----------



## Bea1986

hi Irish_eyes and babydustpeace, I'm sorry about the spotting and AF arriving. The vitamin b has helped all of us in some way though, are you both sticking with it next cycle as well? x
I am doing ok thanks, just pretty resigned on the idea of IVF now. I have 2 more cycles of clomid left then it'll be IVF in January. i dont hold a lot of hope that i'll get pregnant in the meantime really x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies 

Babydustpeace, sorry to hear that AF arrived but so glad your cycle was great in relation to O and LP. At least it's going in the right direction and hope you'll get your BFP real soon now. 

Bea, if you do go down this IVF route, you will have a lot of support here so if you have any questions just ask. But hoping you don't have too. 

Well ladies looks as if we are cycle buddies. Today or more so mid afternoon AF arrived so taking today as CD1. I also got a huge clot. I don't think I started B100s mid cycle but had been taking B50s before that so don't think they were doing any good. But this the B100s have made difference. Still 11 day LP but spotting was reduced by 2 days and I can tell that I have AF. Ok was a bit confused yesterday. So going to continue taking them and hope it has an effect on O. Hoping it bring it forward by 2 days as well.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sorry about so many mistakes but on my phone and you know what predictive text is like!!!


----------



## Babydustpeace

I'm definitely taking the B Complex again this cycle! I'm continuing with the Dostinex too and hoping that my ovulation date will come early again :winkwink:

Keeping my fingers crossed that the clomid will work for you Bea & that you won't have to go through IVF x x

Irish Eyes, I was thinking that we might be cycle buddies too ... We are all very close in dates! It will be nice to support each other through this cycle :thumbup: and fingers crossed we will see some :bfp: :happydance:

Sending lots of ...

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bea1986

Irish-eyes, thank you for saying that, i'm so glad i found this thread, you ladies are lovely and so supportive.
Yes lets all be cycle buddies this month, that would be good, we are all similar dates :)
I really hope the vit b 100 complex improves things even further for you this next cycle, the reduction in spotting is great in itself.

Thanks Babydustpeace. I was hopeful too, but i think i am getting less and less hopeful as time goes on. Still i guess miracles do sometimes happen.
Cycle buddies we all are then :) 

Lots of baby dust to both of you.

Are you both temping this cycle? using opks? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

I know the feeling Bea about getting less hopeful as time goes on but you are right that miracles do happen! [-o&lt;

I am not entirely sure what I am doing about temping this cycle ... I think I will temp as long as I don't start getting obsessed over it! I will definitely do an opk when I see EWCM .... I've stopped doing them otherwise as I was getting too stressed out when my body was ovulating really late :wacko:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I just used my CBFM as I normally do and sometimes I would do an OPK if I get a Peak on my CBFM but not all the time. I only start temping when I get Highs on it and until FF pins O. Once that's done I don't stress about do it the rest of my cycle.


----------



## Bea1986

Hi babydustpeace, I find that when I get a bit obsessed about temping and opks I ovulate later as well. 
Hi irish_eyes, that sounds like a good plan. I never bought a cbfm and I feel like its a bit late for me now we are looking at IVF.

I am having a wobble today :( its just been one of those days. Lots of babies coming in to the clinic and a lovely patient told me she's just found out she's pregnant, her first baby just turned one. I am so happy for her but it hurts so much that I have to smile and congratulate everyone else, when will it ever be my turn?


----------



## Babydustpeace

Irish Eyes ~ I never invested in a CBFM as I figured it would be just too expensive with how irregular my cycles can be! The past few cycles I have only used opks when I see really fertile cm & that has worked for me. I like the idea about only temping until ovulation is confirmed :winkwink:

Sorry you're having a bad day Bea :hugs: we know exactly how much it can hurt waiting on our chance to have a little one of our own :cry: I have a good feeling that we are going to bring each other some luck :flower:


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hello Ladies!

Just thought I would check in and see how you're doing?

I got a positive OPK today on CD14 :shock: but I haven't had as much EWCM as normal prior to ovulation .... I'm not sure what's going on yet but I may possibly be gearing up to ovulate . I guess it's a good sign that my body might just be responding positively to the Dostinex!

Any signs that ovulation is on the way for you? I hope that you both are keeping well. 

I saw a post on FF the other day where someone was feeling very down (as we all do from time to time) and another lady responded saying that her friend was telling her to keep up hope that life can change in an instant. I don't know why that hit me but it did .... So I am thinking positive .... I am not looking back at our journey & doubting we can get there ... I am thinking that things can change in an instant for us & I'm hoping that is the case [-o&lt;


----------



## Bea1986

Hi babydustpeace :hi: how are you getting on now? Just had a little peek at your chart and it looks like you definitely ovulated, they are nice high temperatures now!
I am in the 2ww as well about 7DPO today. My temp was sky high today but i am not charting,i was just curious. My bbs are sore and I know its just the clomid causing me to have high progesterone. I am not expecting to be pregnant this month, not after I got so hopeful last month.

I am glad you are thinking positively. Its great that your ovulation is moving earlier and your hormones are regulating themselves and I think that you are in with a good chance this month :)


----------



## Bea1986

How are you doing Irish_eyes? It looks like you are getting ready to ovulate as well? we can all be 2ww buddies x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea! Omg ... I just looked at your chart & if I'm reading correctly you got a BFP today!!!! Whooooo hooooooo!!!! Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you!! 

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

Nothing much going on with me ... The tww is torture as usual :coffee: I'm only 7dpo ... I only have 1 FRER left & I stuck to my word & didn't but any internet cheapies so I'll be waiting until Sunday before I even attempt to test. I will keep you posted x

Irish Eyes ~ how are you? I hope all is well x


----------



## Bea1986

Awww thanks hun! :) It's now 5.30am the next day and the line on the FRER is a little darker but still faint as lines go but a line is a line. I am happy but i had the same thing a few months ago which ended in a chemical and it really messed me up at the time, i am praying so much that this will be a sticky bean, i need this so badly.

Yes please keep us posted. So on Sunday you will be 12dpo? Sounds like a good day to test and FRER is the most reliable :) Good luck! x


----------



## Jesnicdee

Hi ladies, first time user and have been TTC since the start of the year, recently diagnosed with a 5mm Microadema, prolactin levels are 1600. First specialist appointment tomorrow after a few months wait to see her. My levels seem to be quite high (not sure if they are being measured on a different scale or not) I know they are quadruple the levels they are meant to be 

Seeking ladies who have been in the same boat and how they found their treatment? I am excited to get treatment but always hesitant as last few Dr visits where to send me for the MRI & to confirm tumour so hasn't been good visits.

How long did it take to lower levels? where there any side effects? how long did it take to get the BFP?

thank you ladies


----------



## Babydustpeace

I'm praying so hard that this is your THB Bea [-o&lt; Please keep us posted x

Welcome Jesnicdee! I also have high prolactin levels but mine are unexplained. I had an MRI which came back all clear. I am currently being treated with medication called Dostinex which is used to bring down the levels. My levels were extremely high like yours. I have been taking the medication for just over 6 weeks now & I have seen significant changes already. My luteal phase in my last cycle was a full 14 days for the first time ever and this cycle I ovulated on CD 16 which is a first for me ( I would usually ovulate anywhere from CD 21 to CD 35 .... Sometimes even later!!!). The awful thing is that my fertility specialist knew about the high levels 9 years ago and never did anything to treat me :cry: I've just turned 40 so I need a good quality egg to give us a good chance. I don't have a :bfp: yet but I am feeling hopeful that this will help us get there.

I believe this same medication (also known as cabergoline) can reduce the size of a microadema quite quickly! Is your specialist a Reproductive Endocrinologist? Just checking because my fertility specialist was no good at treating this but my RE is excellent. Wishing you the very best of luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Irish_eyes

OMG! Bea! CONGRATULATIONS! So so happy for you! Didn't I tell you about a girl on here getting a BFP on her last round of Clomid? Amazing! 

Hi Jesnicdee, my levels were over 1800 but I take Bromocriptine and now my levels are 98, the lowest it has been in years. I found taking the meds lowered the level quite quickly. Mine is unexplained and so is my infertility. 

Babydustpeace how are you keeping? 

Sorry girls I took a break last month so no trying because hubby hurt his back. I also have been taking my vits for a while so need to get back taking them asap. Last month my cycle was 30 days, O'd CD18 and had a 12 day LP. So getting there.


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Irish_eyes, that was a good cycle then, your hormones must be balancing out, you had a nice length luteal phase as well. :dance: 

Oh no, i'm sorry about your hubby's back, is he feeling better now?

Thanks :) I am still very cautious about it all, it doesn't really feel real. I won't let myself get excited until I see the bean on a scan, i have nearly 3 weeks to wait yet!
I remember you telling me that, I also started the clomid a day later than usual and only took the vitamin B for the first half of the cycle. Don't know if that made any difference? xx

How are you Babydustpeace? :)


----------



## Babydustpeace

I'm sorry I haven't posted in a while ... I needed a break from the boards & temping etc

Bea, I am so devastated for you. I posted a message on your journal. You are in my thoughts & prayers x x

Irish-eyes, how are you keeping? Glad to hear things are improving & I hope your hubby is doing ok now x


----------



## Bea1986

Thanks hun :hugs: its been difficult but i need to try and pick myself back up again. 

How are you doing? I understand sometimes a break from the boards is a good thing, it can all get a bit too much sometimes x


----------



## Babydustpeace

I totally understand Bea :hugs: some of the memories of my miscarriages came back when I was reading your journal and I can totally relate to everything you are going through. Having good support from your hubby (which I know you have) is really important, that and time for healing will get you there x x

Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers x x


----------



## Bea1986

Thank you hun :hugs: iam so sorry for your losses as well. its hard enough to go through a miscarriage, but for those of us who have struggled so much to get pregnant in the first place,its so much harder.
how are you doing this cycle? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

I totally understand what you mean Bea :hugs: It really is so much harder when it's been so difficult to get there in the first place :hugs:

I have just let go of over obsessing for now. I've stopped temping & am just noting CM & doing OPKs this cycle. I think ovulation is happening today but let's see. I've tried so hard to do everything right for so long that I just need a break from it!

Still thinking of you & keeping you in my prayers x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace, I totally understand you preferring to take a more relaxed approach this cycle, hopefully you have ovulated by now and you can try and take your mind off it now and relax a bit in the 2ww. 
Thank you for all your support :hugs: I really do appreciate it. Although my family have been supportive, I haven't sat and spoken to anyone about the actual miscarriage, I feel that I only want to confide in people who know how I am feeling, and I'm sorry that you do know how I am feeling due to your own struggles :hugs:

How is everything else with you? Do you have a nice weekend planned?x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea, I totally understand what you meant about only feeling ok talking to certain people about the miscarriage. This is such a difficult time :hugs: and I am here for you anytime you need me :hugs:

I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD14 :shock: but it just doesn't feel real ... that probably sounds a bit crazy but it's all I've been striving for for the past few years and I am in disbelief that it's happened. This ttc stuff really messes with you mind :wacko:

I don't have anything much planned for this weekend. I just have some loot bags prepared for the trick or treaters for Friday evening!! Do you have anything nice planned?

I've been sick on & off for about a week now with a nasty sore throat/head cold ... Going to the doctor today to see if I can get a remedy :cold::sick:


----------



## Bea1986

Thank you hun :hugs: same here, i am always here for you as well. 
CD 14 ovulation? That's fantastic!!!! Such a good sign that your hormones are balancing out nicely!! I am really hopeful for you getting your BFP very soon, i have a very good feeling for you, it all seems to be falling in to place :)

Ahh i love Halloween, i don't tend to do much for it but I love the whole atmosphere, we usually have pumpkin soup and make a jacko lantern, we'll get some sweeties in as well! I hope you have fun! Are you going to any firework displays? 
We are going to a display with some friends on saturday, then on sunday going to meet a rescue cat with the view to hopefully adopting him :D im very excited about that.
Oh no :( i'm sorry to hear you've been unwell, it sounds horrible. Sounds like you need lots of rest and pampering, get DH to look after you with lots of cups of tea and cuddles :) I hope the doctor can give you something to help x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks Bea :hugs: I just realised that my test date is the day before our 22nd anniversary since we got together :shock: ... I know it's a lot to hope for but I'm imagining how amazing it would be to finally get a :bfp: for our anniversary!!

Oh my, pumpkin soup sounds delicious!!! We don't really do anything for Halloween ... Maybe we need to start a new tradition!! We'll probably be just too lazy & stay in and sit by the fire!!

That's very exciting about the rescue cat, you will have to keep me posted!

The doc prescribed antibiotics which I started last night. I hate taking them & I couldn't even tell you the last time I took them. There's nothing much I can do as I obviously need them :cry: Hopefully this will be me done & dusted with sore throats/sinus infections for the winter!!!


----------



## Bea1986

Wow your 22nd anniversary, thats fantastic and that would be such an amazing gift :) I hope so much that you have the best gift in the world this year. Do you have any plans for your anniversary? It is our 10 year anniversary since we first starting dating, next week :D

We've been pretty lazy this halloween too, sitting by the fire and relaxing sounds perfect to me, I hope you have a good one :)

Yes i will keep you updated about the kitty, do you have any pets?

I really hope the antibiotics are starting to help, its horrible when you feel under the weather. I dont know if you've ever tried it but I cant recommend echinacea highly enough, the stuff is amazing! I often use it to prevent and treat colds and uti's its really helpful for fighting off infection. Get lots of rest, i hope you feel better sooob. x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks Bea for the lovely wishes :hugs:

How nice that you will be celebrating your anniversary this week! Our's is next Monday and we both plan to take the day off work. We will probably go out for a nice breakfast, potter around and do some shopping, go to the cinema and finish the day off with a nice meal. We normally go away for a night or two for our anniversary but we are pulling some money together to change our fire/heating system so we decided it would be best to skip going away this year. Do you have any plans for yours?

We had a lovely Hallowe'en ... We did just laze around by the fire. I had my loot bags all ready for the kiddies but we didn't even get 1 caller. It was raining extremely heavy so I think the parents decided not to bring the kiddies around. We live down a country lane and there aren't many kids anyway. I was so disappointed after all my efforts (I even put a little glow stick in each of the bags)!

I feel so much better now. I mainly just took it easy and rested a LOT!! Believe it or not I actually have great faith in Echinacea and I was taking it but for the first time it just wasn't working :nope: I think I need to start dosing myself up with it now so that I don't get sick again :winkwink:

How was your weekend? Did you get to go see the rescue cat? I'm so excited to hear about it. We don't have any pets at the moment. We had a dog that we had to get put to sleep a couple of years ago who we'd had for 15 years. I still miss him. My DH doesn't want another dog right now ... I'm not sure he could handle losing another dog. I need to keep working on him though to convince him that we should get one :winkwink:

Did you go to the firework display in the end? Hope you had fun!

Happy Monday :coffee: Hope you have a good week.


----------



## Bea1986

Aw your anniversary plans sound perfect, a nice relaxing day pottering about together and enjoying yourselves, it sounds chilled and perfect :D

We are going to the lake district just for one night, we will do similar, just stroll around the shops and have some nice food and just be together.

Oh no that's a shame :( it always seems to rain on Halloween and ruin it for everyone. Ah well, more sweeties and choccies for you and dh then :D

Its good to hear you are feeling better :D

Haha yes keep working on dh, I'm sure he will come around to the idea again eventually. Show him some ads for rescue dogs, that will win him over! I am sorry about your dog, its such an awful grief to go through, they are part of the family, I can understand your hubby being scared to go through that again. We love animals and we are so excited to be getting a proper house pet, but we have decided that 2 house rabbits would be better suited for us. We'll take our time now choosing housing and toys and everything and only when we have everything perfect will we start looking for the rabbits. We are very excited though :D We have always had hamsters and although they make wonderful pets, they do tend to sleep a lot especially when they get older, it will be lovely to have animals who greet us when we come home and enjoy lots of cuddles :D

We did go to a local fireworks display, it was fun, we went with a couple of friends and my sis and her boyfriend, then went for some drinkies after. My first :wine: in about 6 months, so that was nice :D

Are you having a good week? Anything nice planned for the weekend?

I have ovulated, which I am pretty pleased about, means the mc hasn't messed me up as much as I'd feared. Hows the 2ww treating you? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea!

Your anniversary plans sound absolutely perfect too!!! I'm sure you both need a break & some time to yourselves :hugs:

That's great that you have made a decision about your next pet! You are totally right to get organised first :winkwink: 

It sounds like you had a really lovely evening at the Fireworks display & nice that you got to have some wine too :thumbup: I am not really a drinker and last year I gave up completely up to a couple of months ago when I had a glass for a couple of occasions that came up. I do enjoy a glass every now and then :winkwink:

I got far too strict with absolutely everything that I was consuming ... So in the past couple of months I have eased up a little bit. This ttc stuff totally takes over your life!! I am still gluten, wheat & dairy free for the most part but u have a little bit at times too.

This week is good. I'm so happy I'm not sick anymore :happydance: 
I'm a bit tormented wondering as usual if I might finally get that bfp this cycle ... The tww is torture :coffee: and feels like it's going on forever!!! I haven't been obsessing over any 'signs' or anything & it's good not to be stressing over temperatures but one thing I have noticed is a change in CM ... Sorry if tmi but it's very white, creamy & lotiony ... Somewhere between EWCM (but not that) and creamy CM. I know that these things can just play tricks on you making you think 'this is different' ... I wonder if that means something and then bam ... Af arrives!!!

That is such great news that you have ovulated & your cycle hasn't been impacted :happydance: I've heard lots of people say that you are very fertile after a miscarraige. I truly hope this is the case for you Bea :hugs: and that you get your THB really soon x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi :D

I totally understand what you mean about being strict about what you eat and i think its really good up to a certain degree as long as we allow ourselves a night off from it every now and again. i have never tried the gluten free diet but I have heard such good things about it and know many people who have done that. Have you found it beneficial? I am also dairy free and after trying for 2 years I have fallen pregnant twice in the few months since I have become dairy free and vegetarian, i think that has a part to play in it all. I don't drink very often either, but like you I think its a nice treat :wine: :dance:

Ah that 2ww is torture isnt it, you've done everything you can but cant help thinking about it and wondering and wondering. You are reaching the end of it now though and will soon know either way, when do you plan to test? The increase in cm sounds like a good sign, a indication of high progesterone. I am hoping that this is it for you and sending lots of baby dust your way.

Thanks :) :hugs: We both deserve our sticky bfps after everything we have been through.

Do you have anything nice planned for this weekend to take your mind off the tww?

I have just bought a massive in door rabbit house :) I'm getting so excited now x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hey Bea!

I'm so absolutely gutted today .... I knew I couldn't face another bfn ..... I got a couple of FRER when I was at the pharmacy this morning (I got a yeast infection from the antibiotics even though I am taking acidophilus :shrug:) .... I tested when I got home and it was a stark white bfn. I just burst out crying :cry: I am so sad right now. I'm dreading telling DH when he gets home later as I know he will be sad too.

I weaned off dairy & gluten around the same time so I don't know which one (or if both) helped my whole digestive system. Lately since I've been having some of both I have found my digestive system isn't doing so good ... I suffer from IBS and I am very sensitive to what I eat. I think I might have to get strict again if this keeps up :dohh:

I've nothing much planned for the rest of the weekend except I need to log on to work for a couple of hours in the late afternoon. I might go and bake something nice for DH & I to help cheer us up this evening :winkwink:

That's so exciting that you have your rabbit house now!! :happydance:
How was your anniversary? I hope you had a great time x


----------



## Bea1986

Oh hun, i am really sorry for your disappointment and feeling sad :hugs: Do you know how many DPO you are? :hugs: sending you so many hugs, I honestly do understand how horrible it is when you feel hopeful and then get a bfn. I also find that the hardest part is telling dh the news, especially when he's been hopeful as well :hugs:
Be good to yourself this weekend and remember that you have some real positives and good signs, with the earlier ovulation and good luteal phase. I always remind myself that even the most fertile couples only have a 20 to 25% chance each cycle.

I also find that my tummy now gets upset if I do have dairy, i had a cream cake a few weeks ago (someone bought me one and i thought it would be rude to say no) and my tummy was churning all afternoon after. I am really interested in the gluten side of things as well, i'm just not sure i could cope without bread and pasta.

Don't work too hard and I hope you managed to bake something yummy :dance:
We had the in laws over last night for a games night, i made a lentil and butternut squash curry and they loved it, I am trying to slowly convert them to vegetarian :)

Today dh is going to see a mate so I think i will crack the sewing machine out. I am also looking in to bunny proofing our living room, i need to cover all cables and look in to getting a fire guard. i hope you have a nice relaxing sunday. Have you got much on next week? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea :wave: So sorry I am only getting to check in now ... I really don't know where the last week has gone!

AF came on Sunday which was at 13DPO ... So I only had a 12 day LP ... It had improved to 14 days the past 2 cycles so that was disappointing :cry: I have been feeling pretty down overall this week. I think I find Christmas and the run up to it particularly difficult coping with the disappointment of ttc ...

I did bake some Portuguese custard tarts in the end .... we love them and always treat ourselve to them when we go to Portugal! That was my first time to attempt to make them! They were yummy! DH came home early from work ... just when they had come out of the oven ... perfect timing! I also made us a white chocolate anniversary cake ... it was so rich ... a little bit too rich for us though!!

Lentil & butternut squash curry sounds yummy!! I made a lovely spiced butternut squash soup a few weeks back in my crockpot ... it was very tasty!! I find butternut squash such a comforting veggie :D

How did you get on with the sewing machine and trying to bunny proof the living room?

I will be working for sometime tomorrow ... I am not looking forward to that but if I don't try to catch up on a few things tomorrow, next week will be a nightmare! Other than that I will be just taking it easy over the weekend!

Hope that you have a lovely weekend. Do you have any nice plans? Hope that this cycle is going well for you :hugs:


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace :flower: I do understand what you mean about Christmas, it is definitely the hardest time of year to deal with when going through what we are going through.= and it does make the disappointment harder to bear. Its all a big reminder of what we don't have and there's all the family gatherings as well. I find them particularly difficult because I have lots of cousins and they are always having new babies, so there's no escape from talk about babies.

Your 12 day LP is still good and may just be a one off with you 14 day luteal phase before that, try not to worry about it, keep tracking and see what happens.

Oh wow :D The custard tarts and the white chocolate anniversary cake both sound absolutely delicious!!!! How was your anniversary? 

That butternut squash sounds yummy, I may have to attempt a soup next,i agree its so comforting and nice especially at this time of year :)

Yes we bunny proofed and we are now a happy fur baby mummy and daddy. His name is Pickle, if you go on to my journal I posted a pic :) he is adorable, cuddley and a little rascal, he certainly keeps us busy!!! 

I started spotting yesterday so this cycle is coming to an end, I didn't have any hopes for it though, its just nice to get it out of the way, i feel a lot less hormonal now its good to get all the pregnancy hormones out of my system.

I went for my specialist appointment on Thursday. They are doing miscarriage blood work for me and testing myself and dh for any genetic issues. If all clear (it will be a few months till we get the results) then we will start ttc again on clomid again, as its worked twice for me so they see no point for IVF. In the meantime we will ttc naturally.

Don't work too hard and I hope you have a lovely weekend, have you started christmas shopping yet? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea!

I was starting to wonder if taking antibiotics impacted my LP :shrug: I guess I will just keep tracking and see what happens this cycle! 

I am sick again :cry: ... I am very rarely sick ... And now this is the 2nd time in a few weeks. I think the antibiotics have really destroyed my immune system :nope: I got hardly any sleep last night ... I am so completely congested & my throat is raw :sick::cold: I am taking echinacea and I'm hoping it will give me the boost I need [-o&lt;

Our anniversary was great. We just chilled out, went to the cinema & went for a meal. It was perfect! How was your anniversary? I hope you had a wonderful time.

Oh my goodness!! I just saw a picture of Pickle <3.... He has to be the cutest bunny I have ever seen!!! You must be thrilled :happydance:

I'm sorry about the spotting :hugs: but I do know what you mean about getting rid of those pregnancy hormones! It's great that they are doing all those tests. We had 2 miscarriages (albeit quite some time ago now) but they never did any blood work afterwards. They said if we went on to have a 3rd miscarriage that they would do the genetic blood work then :shrug: ... Seems a bit crazy but that's how they work here.

I worked for about 4 hours yesterday, it wasn't too bad. I did some more baking ... I baked gluten & dairy free banana bread & DH specially requested a Swiss roll when I asked him if there was anything he would like. I just made that with regular ingredients as he isn't following the gluten/dairy free diet like me!! I had a small piece but will stay away from the rest of it!!

I have picked up a few things for Christmas but have lots more to do. My sister & I are going to spend the day Christmas shopping in a couple if weeks time so I am looking forward to that :happydance: What about you, have you started Christmas shopping yet?

Hope you're having a wonderful weekend x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace, I'm sorry i haven't be on here lately, I just felt I needed a bit of a break from the boards, but I am back now :)
How are you feeling now? Any better? Its horrible being sick and these things do anyways seem to hit you all at once, when your immune system is a little weaker from fighting something, another illness hits it. I hope you are feeling better now.
Your anniversary sounds perfect :) What film did you see? We had a lovely weekend thank you. It rained the entire time, but it didn't matter we just got cosy and warm in the cabin and chilled out in the hot tub in the evening, it was perfect :)

Pickle is an absolute star, he is almost fully litter trained now and he brightens up my every day. My dh works a lot of night shifts and its nice to have Pickle to snuggle up with in the evenings when I'm watching telly. 

I went for the blood tests yesterday, but it takes 6-8 weeks for the results to come back so it will be in to the new year. They did say they don't normally test until 3rd miscarriage but given our struggles they were happy to do it after 2 for us, i'm sorry they never offered you any.

Wow the banana bread and swiss roll both sound delicious!!! Mmm i love swiss roll, i may have to make one now as well :D

Did you have a fun day shopping with your sister? I have done most of mine online this year, i find it so much easier that way :) I am almost done now, it feels like its been very expensive this time round! i may have to cut back a bit next year.

How are you getting on this cycle? your chart looks like you definitely ovulated with that temp rise! very nice x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea :flower:

No need to be sorry at all :hugs: I totally understand needing a break from the boards at times. I have needed that too and it's good to try to switch off from all the ttc stuff sometimes.

I am a lot better, thank you :hugs: I just have the 'tail end' of a cold now. Thank god the worst of it is over! :happydance:

We went to see Interstellar ... it was a LOT better than I thought it was going to be! From the trailers we weren't sure but thought we would give it a go. We both really enjoyed it :thumbup: Your weekend sounds amazing!! Just perfectly what you both needed.

Ah, that is so lovely to have Pickle to snuggle up with. My DH is working crazy hours too at the moment so it would be nice to have a pet to snuggle with. I will have to think about that some more :winkwink:

That is great that you are now progressing with the blood tests. I find I always have mixed emotions with these things ... you don't want them to find anything but at the same time if they did find something that could be easily treated it would be great! I hope that you get the answers you need :hugs:

My sis and I are actually going shopping tomorrow! I am really looking forward to it!! :happydance: We are going for afternoon tea in a nice fancy hotel too ... Can't wait!! We are not putting ourselves under too much pressure to get everything done tomorrow ... we want to enjoy the day browsing :winkwink: Anything we don't cover tomorrow, we can pick up over the next few weeks. The hard part is coming up with ideas for everyone!! Lucky you that you are almost done! That is really impressive to be nearly done this early!

Do you have any plans for the weekend?

I 'think' I ovulated on CD 15 .... I would have liked my temps to be a bit higher on Mon & Wed .... I don't know if that means it wasn't a strong ovulation and I am trying not to think to much into it :blush: I did have a nice temp jump today. I am not feeling hopeful this cycle ... I think because of how disappointed I was last cycle, I am afraid to get my hopes up again :cry:

How are you doing with your cycle this time? I didn't get to pop into your chart to look before I started to respond. I hope that it is going well x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace :)
I'm happy to hear that you are feeling better. Ah I might go and see Intersellar then, we are looking for a good film to go and see, we saw the Hunger Games a couple of weeks ago, that was great too.

Oh yes, definitely speak to dh about it. Having Pickle has transformed my life. I honestly don't think I would have gotten through the last few weeks without him, he's always happy to see me and always loving and warm, I've really needed him recently. I think its with Christmas being just round the corner, I find being childless so difficult. Its hard with all the family gatherings full of babies and pregnant ladies and the awkward questions. I would love to just jet away at Christmas and avoid it all. Every Christmas I am sure that I will be pregnant or have a baby in my arms by next Christmas. This Christmas I don't feel that way. Something has changed inside me recently, I think I am finally believing the idea that we may never be parents. Its a strange feeling, but DH isn't on that page yet, he's still hopeful.

Did you have a fun time with your sister? The tea at the posh hotel sounds awesome! I hope you managed to get a little shopping done too :)

It looks like you definitely ovulated so I wouldn't worry about your temperatures now if I were you, they can fluctuate month by month anyway. Hopefully the 2ww will be an easier one for you with Christmas shopping to focus on :)

I have no idea about my cycle, I will have ovulated by now and we did bd a little around the usual time, but I am not thinking about it at all. I know I cant get pregnant without help anyway.

We have my dh's work Christmas meal on Saturday - its a curry and then we have some shopping and wrapping presents and stuff to do over the weekend, should be a pretty relaxed one. How about you, do you have anything planned? Any Christmas meals coming up? xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

Bea, I'm so sorry I missed your post :blush: :nope:

I don't know where the time is going lately!! Afternoon tea & shopping was great ... We actually got lots of shopping done in the end which surprised us both! We're normally very organised but this year we are not ... It's slowly coming together though.

How was DHs work meal? I hope it was yum & that you had great fun! How is Pickle?

I totally get where you're coming from on the thought of maybe never becoming a parent. It is so unbelievably painful. I am totally with you and I'm feeling like I'm in a very sad place right now too :hugs: 

DH said that he thinks he might need a break this cycle, he is almost at breaking point with the whole thing. He desperately wants a baby as much as I do but the pain is getting too much to bear. Sometimes I wonder how much devastation that we can take :cry: I would prefer to try this cycle and then take a break in the new year to give us a clean slate to start with in 2015.

How are you doing? I am sending you lots of hugs in case you are feeling down like me x x


----------



## Bea1986

Big hugs :hugs: back to you as well. This is such a hard time of year for us to get through, all the pain and longing is magnified at this time of year :hugs:

I'm sorry that your dh is finding it all so tough as well. I understand the needing to take a break.

Do you have any holidays planned for next year? A vacation to look forward to would do you the world of good, even if its just a few nights away somewhere?

I am taking a break until some time in the new year and its really been helping me, in a way I am dreading going back on to the clomid again, I only have 4 more tries maximum on it and the pressure will really be on. We are talking about a holiday in June so may even wait till after that.

I got my post miscarriage blood test results back and they found I had an elevated level of Cardiolipin G antibodies which could likely be the cause of my miscarriages. I have to wait 12 weeks and repeat the test again, so cant try again for at least 12 weeks now. If that blood test comes back the same, it means I can be treated with aspirin when pregnant again and I should have a better chance. 

I am very apprehensive and not looking forward to trying again, I'm not sure I can cope with it all again, this break is giving me clearer head and I am enjoying other aspects of my life more.

I hope you are feeling nice and organised for Christmas now, have you finished work yet? I am working right up to christmas eve unfortunately. DH's work meal was really nice thanks, we have my works meal tonight, its another curry! Do you have any work parties?

Pickle is lovely thanks, although he is becoming a bit naughty :) He's weed on me a few times and i think its because he needs to be neutered soon, he's marking me as his territory :D

What do you have planned for Christmas day? xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hey Bea, :xmas3:

We have no holiday plans yet for next year. We have a family home in Portugal so we will go there at some point :winkwink: We are thinking if we are not pregnant in the next while we might go for IVF in Prague ... We are going to look into it. It is a LOT cheaper than here! So that might be somewhere new to explore .... We will see what next year brings though!

I was thinking of asking my fertility specialist about trying Femara ... I am not sure what he will say though. Is there a reason why you can only try Clomid so many times? I hadn't heard that before. I can't remember if I told you that Clomid didn't agree with me ... Too many side affects :dohh:

It is great that you have some thing to work with now from your blood test results but at the same time I can understand frustration with having to wait another 12 weeks to have them repeated :hugs:

I'm sorry you are feeling so apprehensive about trying again :hugs: I'm afraid the same thing will happen to me if we take a break :cry: We decided to try this cycle and take a break in January if we have no BFP again! We are both feeling really down and I think that we possibly could do with some counselling to help us deal with it. It might be worth looking into that in the new year too.

I was supposed to finish work on Friday but there was too much to do so I decided to work tomorrow too. I will finish tomorrow and will be taking 2 weeks off ... Won't be returning until 6th Jan :happydance: I am looking forward to the break :coffee:

I'm mostly done with Christmas shopping ... I just have a couple of small things left to pick up. We had our work night out a few weeks back and that was great. I don't have anything else planned.

We will spend Christmas with my family and then do some visiting. I'm looking forward to it ... Especially Christmas dinner & giving everyone their gifts :xmas9:

What about you? What are your plans?

Pickle sounds like a mischievous little cutie pie!! I was laughing when I was reading your message!!


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace,
I'm so sorry for the late reply, i have not been on here a lot lately but i have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing.
The family home in Portugal sounds amazing, you must love having the option to just jet over there for a bit of sun shine, you are so lucky. The IVF in Prague sounds like a good idea also, i have looked in to it in the past and it is a lot cheaper than over here, plus you could incorporate it in to a bit of a holiday for you and dh so you would be nice and relaxed, sounds like something worth looking in to.

Trying femera sounds promising, unfortunately they don't offer it on the nhs where i live. The clomid can only be used for 9 to 12 cycles in a life time due to the risks of it causing ovarian cancer unfortunately. Do you mind me asking what the side effects were that you suffered on the clomid?

I also wonder whether we need counselling. Deep down I know that I have not come to terms with my last miscarriage at all, I have not grieved properly and now I am just avoiding things. Will dh go to counselling with you?I am sorry you are both feeling down, believe me I do understand the feeling :hugs:

We saw the most amazing deal on the holiday we wanted on boxing day and decided to book it. We are jetting off to St Lucia in June for an all inclusive boutique resort holiday. This means no ttc at all until after the holiday, i do not want to be pregnant or miscarrying on this holiday. It is a nice feeling to think that we have 6 months of being together and not sparing a thought for ttc. I don't know whether it is healthy though, as i said i know i havent come to terms with the miscarriage and this may be a way of avoiding further pregnancies and stress but i feel like i need it.

How was your christmas? I hope you have had a lovely break :) How was your christmas dinner? x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi babydustpeace, i cant believe i am saying this. i got a bfp yesterday. i woke up with sore bbs and decided to take my last frer just to use it up as ut was going to expire before we try again in june. we are completely in shock and also scared as i was supposed to wait for another blood test before ttc again. Truth is we prevented this month all but one time :blush:

i really dont think i can cope with another miscarriage. i am in denial. Cant really process it at all.


----------



## Babydustpeace

OMG Bea!!!!! I haven't logged in for a while and am just seeing your messages now! 

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: !!!! I am praying that this is such a stickly little bean :hugs: Have you had any preliminary checks done like betas?

Nothing much with me except that we are taking a break from TTC this month and we are looking a lot deeper into going to Prague. I have found a clinic over there and am in the process of sending the paperwork etc. I really hope that this does the trick for us Bea, otherwise I just don't know where I will be at mentally!


----------



## Babydustpeace

Bea, I just popped over to your journal and I am so very sorry that you are feeling so worried. I feel awful that I have been away from the boards and that I haven't been there for you. This is just not fair. When we get pregnant we should be full of happiness and joy and nothing should take that away from us. I totally understand why you feel like this and I sincerely hope and pray that this is such a sticky little bean and becomes your THB.

While I have been off the boards, I have been trying to get myself into a better mental state. Over a year ago my acupuncturist mentioned a youtube video to watch by a lady called Louise Hay titled 'You can heal your life' (its about an hour and 30mins long). I had taken a note of it and had meant to watch it many times. Well, at the start of the year I finally decided to watch it. It has really helped me change my way of thinking. Since then I have downloaded a copy of her book of the same title and am working my way through it. All I can do is tell you about this and hope that you watch it (I believe that these things come to us when we need them most) and/or maybe read the book. I just want to help take your pain away and I would love if this did the trick my friend :hugs: Thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes.


----------



## Bea1986

:hugs: Thank you so much for all your kind words, they mean so much. I have really missed you being on here, but i do understand the need to be away from the boards sometimes and take a little break from things, it does you good sometimes.
I am really interested to hear more about your clinic in Prague. How long do you need to be there for to do the IVF cycle? I think it is an excellent way of doing things, because you can incorporate it with a holiday and so you will be nice and relaxed and in the best frame of mind for a nice sticky bean IVF cycle. I am hoping so much that it works out for you, you deserve this so much, i am rooting for you more anything :hugs:
I am sorry you have been struggling with things, I know how hard it is to deal with the constant disappointment and I feel so much for you. I am really interested in that youtube video also and I have saved it to my bookmarks, I will give it a view towards the end of the week when I have some time. It sounds like its really helped you and I am willing to give anything a try at the moment.

Thanks for being so kind to me. i never want to sound ungrateful for getting pregnant,but I just wish I could enjoy it and be happy like normal people can when they find out they are pregnant. That feeling has been stolen away from me and I will never get it back. I know that so many of us go through the same thing, its just so unfair.

I am thinking of you and always here as well. x


----------



## Babydustpeace

I am finding out more and more about the clinic in Prague. You need to be there for about 8 days on average. I can PM you details about the clinic name as I am not sure if we are allowed to mention them on here :blush:

Thank you so much for your kind words too :hugs: I think we are both struggling mentally at the moment so the more support we can give each other the better my friend :hugs: I do hope the YouTube video helps you too x x

You absolutely don't sound ungrateful for being pregnant Bea :hugs: I totally understand why you feel the way you do and it is just so unfair. It just shouldn't be like that.

Please keep me posted on how you are doing. I will definitely be checking in more often to see how you are doing. I am here for you x x


----------



## Bea1986

Thank you, for checking in, I really appreciate it. I am starting to feel a bit more positive, but that scares me because it means now if things go wrong I will be devastated beyond words, that really scared me.

That's really interesting. So, do you do the down reg and stim-ing over here and is it the egg retrieval and transfer done in those 8 days. i am intrigued as it is something I have considered my self and a lot of these clinics have better success rates than ours as well.

how is your week going? have you anything nice planned? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Morning Bea!

Yes, you do the stimming etc over here, you need to go for 3 scans ... 1 at the end of your cycle to check for cysts, the next one is early in the cycle to check how your doing on the meds & then the last one should be just before you go over to the clinic. Then it's on average over there for about 8 days for egg retrieval & egg transfer. I have heard excellent reports about Prague & was speaking to a friend the other day who has been & has a 3 year old from IVF in Prague ... She is about to go over again to try for number 2!! We have an appointment for our first consultation on March 13th (we were told there was a 5 month wait for this but I got put on a cancellation list so got an appt earlier). I'm very excited now!! :happydance:

I met with another friend for lunch yesterday and got to see her beautiful little baby girl for the first time. She did IVF this time last year ... Only got one good egg out of 9 follicles!! But that was all that was needed and she now had a wonderful little baby girl. She suffered from infertility for over 5 years so she knows first hand what I'm going through. It was great to catch up with her.

Yesterday I got news 'unofficially' that I am getting a promotion in work so I am very happy about that. It will be 'officially' confirmed on Friday.

I've nothing much planned ... Looking forward to the weekend!

I'm glad to hear that you are feeling a bit more positive and I totally understand you being nervous too. I hope that this is your sticky little bean & that you don't have to go through IVF at all :hugs:

Have you any plans for the weekend? x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi :)
Wow congratulations on your promotion! you must be over the moon! I bet you cant wait until its made official.

Its great that you have spoken to a friend who has first hand experience of IVF in Prague so you know all the ins and outs before you go. It sounds pretty straight forward when you put it like that, I am guessing can you go for the baseline scans at your local hospital? Its very exciting to think that very soon you could be starting!

That's so sweet about your friend with the little girl. Just goes to show it can happen even with only one egg. Very inspiring. It must be good to have someone like that to talk to who has been through it all and who understands how you are feeling. I don't have any friends like that unfortunately, and when I do talk to my best friends they are great, but they don't really understand, I don't think anyone can unless they've lived it themselves.

Thanks :) I am hoping so much that I don't have another miscarriage, I really don't think I could cope with that again, although I am less emotionally attached this time, I am still trying to stay detached for now.

I'm going to a friends house for tea and hollyoaks :) Then tomorrow is my day off but picking my little niece up from nursery, then Friday out for lunch with a couple of friends and their toddlers. So all in all a busy few days, hopefully they will keep my mind off worrying and make time fly quicker to the 27th! 

Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Thanks Bea :hugs:

Yes, it does sound fairly straightforward indeed. I'm hoping I'll be distracted with all the new surroundings over there to get worried and stressed about what's really happening! There seems to be lots of options for getting the scans done here so I'm hoping I choose the right one!

It really is inspiring about my friend and it does help to have someone to talk to who knows exactly what is going on.

I'm thinking of you often & am praying so hard that this is the end of this horrible journey & the beginning of a new magical experience for you Bea :hugs:

Oh your plans for the next few days sound wonderful!! They will be a great distraction for you x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace, how is your weekend going? I just thought i'd check in to see how you are.

Thanks for all your positive wishes for me. I would like nothing better than for you to have your BFP very soon as well, I am really hoping this IVF in Prague does make your hopes reality, I will be hoping so much for you.

I've had a busy few days its been nice. But now i feel like a couple of days just doing nothing and relaxing. I have found an awesome recipe for a homity pie which i may try making later x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea!

Good to hear from you, I was meaning to post myself to see how you were doing! How are you felling now? I hope everything is ok. Do you know when you will see the doc or go to the hospital for a check up?

Thank you for all your positive wishes, it really means a lot :hugs:

I got my paperwork/notes yesterday from the clinic that we were attending here as I need them for the consultation with the clinic in Prague. I was in tears reading some of them. When I saw 'age 28' on one of the notes it just broke my heart that this is all going on this long :cry: There were notes from the scan of our 2nd miscarriage in there too ... I was really sad.

On a more positive note, I am in full motion now organising our IVF in Prague :happydance: I found a board on an Irish website where there are lots of ladies travelling for IVF in the same clinic as we are planning to go :thumbup: The ladies on there are amazing and I am learning so much from them. Some of them are over there right now and 2 ladies had their transfers today. It's all very exciting.

So I am trying to look forward now & not think about ttc until we get to Prague :winkwink:

I am having a quiet weekend. DH is working and I am home. We went to our local cafe this morning for breakfast before he went to work, that was really nice. I just did cleaning :laundry: , made dinner (nice healthy stir fry with lots of veggies & brown rice) and then I made some gluten & dairy free lemon cupcakes. I tried one just now with a cup of decaf coffee & it was really nice ... You just never know how it's gonna turn out when using gluten free flour!!

Hope that your babysitting went well :crib: and hope you enjoy the rest of the weekend! 

Sending you tons of :dust: x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi babydustpeace, i thought i had replied to this, i'm sorry for the late reply.
Thanks so much for stopping by my journal. Its been a bit stressful this week. I am feeling better now that the spotting has gone, but I am worried about what it was. 
I have my ultrasound on tuesday 27th january at 2pm, so not long to wait now. I am looking forward to it and dreading it as it will either be ok or it won't, it could go either way and that scares me.

I'm sorry reading all your clinical notes brought it all back about the struggles you've had :hugs: Its so awful that it has gone on for so long, but i really do feel like you are finally getting somewhere now, you are getting closer and I have a really good feeling about this IVF cycle. I will be rooting for you and here for you the whole time.

That's great that you have found other ladies using the same clinic. How are they getting on? Has there been any BFP's yet?

Its a good idea to just forget about ttc as much as you can until your cycle starts. Fertility treatment is consuming enough, you deserve a nice break from it before then, it will do you lots of good.

The lemon cupcakes sound absolutely delicious. Its a bit like that with vegan baking, you never know how it will turn out, but its usually yummy.

Have you got anything nice planned for this weekend? xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

Oh that's ok Bea :hugs: thanks for stopping by with everything that is going on with you x x

I am sorry that this has been a worrying week and I'm hoping that the spotting was that little bean of yours snuggling in really tight :hugs: I'll be thinking and praying that all goes well at your scan :hugs:

Thank you for your kind words about my upset with reading the notes. I feel so positive about the IVF and it's nice to know that you are there :)

There is no bfp news just yet. The 2 ladies that are back from their transfer will test maybe next week. I think that you have to wait for 2 weeks after transfer to test as you need to take hcg for some time & I guess it would distort the results. I'm so excited for them!!

I don't have much planned for this weekend. I think I am going to try to sort out our storage room so that we can finally turn it into a bedroom!

Do you have any plans or is it best for you to take as much rest as possible?


----------



## Bea1986

Thanks hun :hugs: i really appreciate your positive thoughts for me, I am hoping so much that I can log on here on Tuesday evening with some good news for once but only time will tell.

It will be really exciting to see the BFP's come rolling in next week from the IVF ladies :) They must be finding the 2ww so hard, but it will hopefully be worth it in the end. It'll be you next :dance:

Aw wow, do you have any ideas for the bedroom, are you fully decorating it? :) I love getting in to decorating and picking out colour schemes. So exciting :)

I really don't feel like doing anything this weekend. People like my in laws are probably thinking ive disappeared off the face of the earth but i cant face people at the moment. I feel so sick on and off and i don't want them to suspect anything at this point. I am still feeling quite depressed and I can't get excited about the pregnancy yet, I feel like this might all be for nothing and it hurts to think that. I need Tuesday to be today! I think a restful weekend will be ideal.
Hope you have a good one xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

Bea, sending :hugs: & positive sticky vibes your way today x

I'm hoping that I see some bfps next week... Very exciting!! 

We are actually turning one room into an office and our storage room into a bedroom so I'm really excited about the decorating side of things!!! I'm excited about having a proper office ... I work from home 2 days a week & currently I work from a desk stuffed into a corner of our spare bedroom while our other spare bedroom is being used for storage!!!! I went to ikea the other evening and got some storage boxes ... So I'm gonna start to clear that room out today ... I will probably be tired by this evening!!

I understand how you are feeling and I'm praying so hard you won't have to feel like this for much longer. I will check in again over the weekend to see how you are. I'm thinking and praying for you x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi :) that sounds really cool, having your own little office at home. I love Ikea, you can honestly spend hours walking around it can't you? its great.

Very exciting about making a bedroom as well :) Don't tire yourself out too much, just do it in little bits.

Thanks for all your positive vibes :) The nerves are increasing a bit. I had 2 dreams last night, one that there were 3 babies with heartbeats and they told me I had to get rid of one of them for the others to survive, and the other dream there was no baby at all. Grr i just need answers, the waiting is so difficult.

I hope you have a lovely weekend, thanks for checking in on me and let me know how you get on with all the storage boxes :) x


----------



## Babydustpeace

I agree, I love browsing around ikea too and usually spend too long and end up spending too much money :dohh:

I just did a little bit today as I was overcome with nausea all of a sudden. I took a pre-conceive vitamin pack that you mix with water & I don't think it agreed with me :shrug: I literally was sitting by the toilet feeling like I was going to get sick any second. I had a bit of toast and that settled my stomach :thumbup: but I didn't go back sorting stuff ... I just took it easy instead :coffee:

Wow, they were really vivid dreams and I can imagine how awful they must have felt :hugs:

Hope you have a relaxing weekend. I keep meaning to ask how Pickle is doing?


----------



## Bea1986

That sounds horrible. Did you take it on an empty tummy or had you eaten? Sounds like it really disagreed with you. :( nausea is horrible. I'm glad you relaxed and took it easy. 

The dreams were very disturbing, I am a vivid dreamer and dream a lot about things on my mind but I have sometimes had accurate predictions from dreams, I hope this isn't one of those times. 

Pickle is wonderful Thanks :) light of life. He still likes to pee on me occasionally the little terror that he is but I always have a puppy pad on my lap now during long cuddles :) he's so cute he follows me everywhere and is always leaping on me when I'm watching telly. 

Have you worked any more on your husband to get a pet? 

Let me know how you feel tomorrow, I hope you're feeling better xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

I had taken on an empty tummy as it says to take without food :nope: I've been ok since yesterday. I took it again today but held my nose as I was drinking it so I couldn't get the smell .... It smells so bad. The sachets were given to me by someone else who couldn't stomach them ( one of the girls on the IVF Prague thread I was telling you about). They are 130 for a months supply & she sent me 37 days worth. I feel bad if I don't give them a try but I understand why she struggled taking them!! The things we do for a THB ... :dohh:

When you mention Pickle it always makes me laugh!! :haha: He just sounds so cute! I haven't talked to my hubby about a pet again ... Not yet anyway. We have a lot going on with preparing for IVF and with getting work done in our house so I think I might wait for a bit until we are more settled :winkwink:

How are you doing today? Hope that all is well :hugs:


----------



## Bea1986

Wow that was kind of her, sounds like they must be really good stuff at that price, so i understand why you are trying to stomach them. Hopefully it'll get easier after you've gotten used to them for a few days.

Pickle is so funny, he makes me laugh every day, he's such a little character. Today we laughed because he kept jumping on my husband when he was trying to do some leg stretches on the floor after running. :)

I am feeling ok today thanks. Managed to get a bit of housework done, but got nauseous so hubby had to take over, he's getting good at hoovering the house and cleaning the bathroom now :D

I had a horrible night though. I had a good moment yesterday evening so hubby made me a mexican bean wrap. I havent eaten real food for days. i felt ok, then a few hours later I felt more sick than ever and threw it all back up again :(
I'm sticking to lighter snacks throughout my better moments now, nothing heavy.

Have you got much planned for the week? I am working tomorrow. I understand you putting pet on hold for now, you have lots on and you will hopefully have another little addition very soon to think about :) x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Yeah, it was really kind of her :) you are right, Hopefully it will get easier after trying them for a few days!

Hehe, that sounds hilarious about Pickle & your husband :haha:

That's great that your hubby helped with the housework ... Mine has his moments but generally he is allergic to cooking & housework! LOL!!!

I'm so sorry to hear you have been so sick but at the same time it sounds like a very positive sign :winkwink:

I've nothing major planned ... Just the usual work stuff. We were thinking we might go to the cinema one of the nights but we'll see how the week goes.

I know this is a big week for you & I will be especially thinking of you on Tuesday x x I hope your hubby gets the best birthday present ever Bea, I really do x x :hugs:


----------



## Babydustpeace

Bea, just a quick note to say that i am thinking of you and praying that everything will be well tomorrow :hugs:

I forgot :dohh: that I am having a biopsy tomorrow afternoon on cyst that they found on my thyroid :cry: I am not looking forward to it but hoping that it won't be too bad.

I will check in tomorrow x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace, Sorry to hear about your biopsy :hugs: I hope it goes smoothly for you tomorrow and I will be thinking of you as well, do you know when you'll get the results?

What were you planning on seeing at the cinema? We haven't been for ages, I wanted to see Woman in Black 2 but chickened out in the end :)

Pickle is on my lap as I type, bless him :)

Thanks so much for your kind thoughts and wishes :hugs: I am hoping so much that I can log on here tomorrow with good news and not bad xx


----------



## Bea1986

All is good :dance:
I've put a piccie on my journal :) x


----------



## Babydustpeace

I'm squealing with delight for you Bea :hugs: I can't tell you how happy I am for you. I had a good feeling about you this time especially with all the sickness!! I really hope that you get to enjoy it now x x you totally deserve it!!! Go and celebrate the best birthday ever for your hubby :winkwink: I posted on your journal too.

My neck is a little uncomfortable after the biopsy. I am on my way home now. It will be about a week or so before the results come back so fingers crossed all will be ok!

Oh and we had heard that American Sniper was good so we were thinking if seeing that!


----------



## Bea1986

I'm glad your biopsy went okay but sorry that your neck is sore. Do you know what they are looking for? Have you had symptoms? 

Oh I haven't heard of American snipper, I'll have to you tube it and watch the trailer now :) 

Thanks so much for being so happy for me. I will be happy for you when you get your little bean too, you are getting closer and closer I know it! X


----------



## Babydustpeace

I haven't had any symptoms and the RE noticed it when I went to see her about my high prolactin. It's really because of her that I'm getting it checked out. She noticed a small lump on my thyroid. I had an ultrasound and they said it just looked like a cyst but she wanted a biopsy just in case. It's better to be safe I guess :winkwink: I will keep you posted about the results. My thyroid bloods were all normal so I don't think they are too worried x

I was thinking of you all day and was so so happy when I read your post. I had popped in to check a couple of times earlier too! I know you will be happy for me too Bea :hugs: and thank you for that & all your support! You are such a lovely person & you deserve this & to be able to enjoy it :happydance:


----------



## Bea1986

Its great that they are so vigilant and checking it for you. I'm sure all will be fine, but its always reassuring to make sure :)

Is it any less sore today?

I am really pleased, just don't feel out of the woods yet by any means. I will feel better after 10th Feb when I have another scan. We don't know how I'll go with the heparin yet and its such an early stage I feel on thin ice all the time.
My injection site has bruised badly from my first injection yesterday, its hard to imagine I will be self injecting for next 7 months every day if this pregnancy continues. Oh well, anything is worth it for the outcome.

How are your IVF friends getting on? I am excited for some bfp's from them/x


----------



## Babydustpeace

It's still a bit sore today depending on what way I move but it's not too bad!

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that you bruised so badly :hugs: and I know all will be well this time Bea :hugs: I am looking forward to they day when you can finally start to really enjoy this x x

No news yet bfp wise but one of the ladies has actually been hospitalised as she has severe ohss ( if you haven't heard of that its hyper stimulation of the ovaries ) ... In IVF cycles it can be more severe when hcg levels are rising so we are all hoping that she will get a bfp confirm soon!! I think she had 2 embies transferred ... Imagine it turns out to be twins!!! I will keep you posted.

I decided to work from home today as my neck/throat was so sore and I didn't get much sleep. I am sitting here in front of the fire just waiting on DH to get home x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi babydustpeace, i hope you are feeling better today :hugs: and less sore.

Have you had much snow where you are? We have had a fair bit so not been out much really. 

Wow sounds quite promising for your Prague IVF friend, i hope a bfp is just around the corner for her. I have just seen a IVF FET BFP on here from one of my ltttc friends. This is turning in to a good year, I am really hoping and praying that you will be next, there's obviously lots of babydust going around at the moment :)

Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? X


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hey Bea! I was just thinking of you and wondering how you were doing. How is the sickness? Has it eased at all?

I am feeling a lot better and my neck isn't as sore. I went for Acupuncture this evening, it was lovely catching up with my Acupuncturist ... She went to Australia for a month and just returned last Saturday. I have missed her. She will help me prepare for IVF which is great. When driving home from Acupuncture I started to get a headache ... And it just got worse and worse. I have drank lots & lots of water but it's still really bad ... I hope it eases soon.

I think I will get my period soon. We purposely didn't try this month as we needed a mental break from the disappointment and I'm pretty sure we missed the window so at least it won't be a surprise when she arrives!!

I can't remember if I told you that I am planning on going for a maya abdominal massage next week ... This is also to help prepare for IVF and the practitioner has a specific programme for IVF which is great. It will help get the blood flowing to the uterus and ovaries. I am looking forward to that ... It's booked for next Wednesday afternoon so I will be taking a half day from work.

On Thursday, I am going for Afternoon tea with my Mam & 2 sisters ... I'm really looking forward to that ... Another half day from work on Thursday :happydance:

My DH normally works on Saturday but this weekend he is off both days & I'm really looking forward to having a full weekend together. We don't have much planned.

We didn't end up going to the cinema ... We went for a meal last night to out local Indian restaurant. It was yum!

We have had some snow but nothing to prevent us from getting around. Hope you've been nice & cozy where you are x

No news yet from the girls on bfps ... I'm still waiting to hear. I'm on the edge of my seat!! I will let you know when I hear anything. Did I tell you that a girl who announced that she was having twins a couple of weeks ago is actually having triplets!!!!! Omg!!! I can't believe it!! They only transferred 2 embies but one of them must have separated so now 2 of them will be identical !!! Wow!!!

Hope you have a lovely weekend Bea :hugs:


----------



## Bea1986

So sorry I haven't been on here as much as i usually am :hugs: I have been thinking of you though and hoping you are doing ok. I am just trying to avoid the boards a little and the internet in general at the moment, I find google can be my worst enemy at times, i google everything!

I'm feeling ok thanks. Still dealing with the sickness but coping a lot better now. I don't attempt certain foods anymore, and stick to very small meals but regular, so I don't get hungry or too full, it seems to be helping.

How are you feeling now? Have you had your results back yet? Has af finally arrived? I understand a month off its a refreshing break sometimes, at least then you can expect af and its not as upsetting as it usually is.

Have you been for your first abdo massage yet? I have another friend on here that goes for it as well :)

Sounds like you have a good week planned, enjoy your half day tomorrow :)

Wow triplets!!!!! That mustve come as a massive surprise, but what a good one :) she must be so excited! Any more news from the IVF ladies? :) xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

That's ok Bea, I totally understand :hugs: I am here whenever you need me x x

Your ticker says 8 weeks!!!! Very exciting :happydance:

I'm so glad to hear that you are coping better with the sickness now. I know it must be hard at the same time :hugs:

No results back as of yet & the next appointment that I could get with the RE is towards the end of the month to discuss what's next from her side. She had one for tomorrow but I've already booked afternoon tea with my mam & sisters ... You've gotta live too eh? She is away for the next 2 weeks so it will just have to be the end of the month. 

Af arrived a day late so a nice healthy cycle length wise 29 days. It does feel good to have taken that break & it seems to have helped DH a lot which is great!

I was supposed to do the maya massage today but you can't do it when you have your period and with af arriving late ... I had to cancel it. The only slot that she has available before ovulation is Sat, 14th Feb ... Valentines day ... We aren't sure what our plans are yet and it's quite a trek to travel to her from home ( originally I was going from work and it's not too far from there ... Just a short bus journey ). She doesn't seem to be very flexible with appointments and I'm not getting a good feeling about her so I'm thinking of not going now :dohh:

The first 2 ladies that went for IVF in January are pregnant :happydance: and it's looking very promising for one of the next ladies that went!! The discussion thread is do very positive ... It's inspiring reading it :)

Do keep in touch when you feel up to it Bea, don't want you to feel under pressure either. I totally understand x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace :hi:

So sorry i have been away lately. Although I haven't been around much I do think of you often and hope you are doing well. :hugs:
Ah thats annoying that you have to wait for your next appointment, do you have a date for it yet? I hope you had a lovely afternoon tea session with your mum and sisters, it sounds great, were their lots of little cakes and sandwiches? :)

That's great news that you had a nice normal length cycle last month. Are you still managing to take the prenatals that your friend sent you?

Hmm, that maya massage therapist sounds like shes being very inflexible to me, which is really not good when women need flexibility with their cycles, things often don't go to perfect plan with cycles so she should definitely try better to work around that. It sounds like something you need to try and keep up with as well, which would be no good if you could never get an appointment at the right times! If you get a bad feeling, i'd follow your gut instinct on that one as you are doing.

That's great news about the ladies on the IVF thread. It gives hope and reassurance that this clinic is getting great results :) Have you heard any more yet, do you have any dates set for when you might be starting? I am very excited for you.

I don't want to sit here and moan about how I am feeling. I am being sick 2-3 times a day and have lost some weight, been off work this last week and spent it in bed, but I am embracing the sickness and what it means. We had a scan again on Tuesday and little bean was dancing around, kicking it legs and moving its arms, its a very active bean, thats all that matters to me, the sickness isnt important :) xx


----------



## Babydustpeace

Great to hear from you Bea :flower:! I was wondering how you were doing and have often thought of you too!

I'm delighted that your little bean is so active and doing so well :happydance: 
I am on the other hand so sorry to hear that you are so sick :hugs: Is it right to say that the sickness will hopefully ease in the next few weeks at the end of the first trimester? I truly hope that is the case for you :hugs:

Afternoon tea was absolutely lovely. We had such a great time!

The results came back from the biopsy and they were all clear :happydance: I'm so happy with that. I will be going for my next appointment with the RE on 26th Jan. I was speaking with her the other day when she phoned to give me the results of the biopsy and she said that she will help me get ready for our IVF in April. She wants me to have my prolactin levels checked again before I go back to her so I will get a repeat blood test on Monday for that and the results should be back in plenty of time for my appointment with her.

I found another maya massage therapist and went last night for an appointment! It was really great ... I felt very peaceful and calm after it and have been feeling that way all day today too. She taught me how to do a scaled down version of the massage and she told me to do castor oil packs and something called a 'vaginal steam' ... you should look that one up ... LOL!! :haha:

I haven't been able to stomach any more of those prenatals :blush: ... I went back to taking my own ones. I will give them a try again though.

I found a new acupuncturist too .. I went to her on Monday. She specialises in acupuncture for fertility which my old one did not. She was absolutely amazing! She needled 2 points initially and was able to tell from my reaction that my left ovary was more active than my right (which is true as I found that out after my last laperoscopy!!!). She needled specific points for ovulation and I felt such a strong sense of pulling towards my core ... it was nothing like I have ever felt before. I have never come across an acupuncturist with such precision! It was almost electric what she was doing. I am very excited to be working with her now.

Also, my boss was contacted by a manager that we used to work with (he was at the same level as my manager) who left and is now working in another company. He was asking her if I would be interested in coming to work for him. The job sounds great but I am nervous at the thought of potentially starting a new job with IVF coming up. If I don't look into the opportunity a bit more though and if things didn't work out with IVF I might end up regretting it. It's hard to know what to do .... I will keep you posted on this one!

Hope that you are feeling better soon Bea :hugs:


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace, I'm really pleased to hear that your biopsy results came back all clear, thats fantastic news. When was the last time you had your prolactin checked? It will be reassuring to know its all within the limit before you start the IVF in April. Time is flying, it will be April before we know it! I am really excited for you to start it :D

Your new maya therapist sounds much better, its good that you got on so well and she taught you some of the techniques as well so you can continue things :)
The "vaginal steam" certainly sounds interesting LOL! :haha:

I don't blame you with the prenatals, if they don't agree with you it doesn't matter how good they are, theyll do no good at all if you bring them back up! Its better sticking with some that you can tolerate.

Your new accupuncturist sounds amazing as well, very clever how they can know things about you just by treating you, perhaps this will be the magic ingredient now for you. Do you know if you ovulated following the treatment you had?

Wow that sounds like an amazing job opportunity. I can understand how you feel about the IVF but also about not wanting to miss out on an opportunity. Whilst i really do have every faith in this IVF working for you, I also feel that I have wasted 3 years of my life in a job i'm not that satisfied with, just because I kept thinking i would be pregnant soon and it would just be easier to stay. On the other hand, new job roles can be stressful and you want to feel as calm and relaxed as possible in April. Have you thought any more about it? It is something they could hold for you until the summer?

I'm doing ok thanks, still feeling sick a lot, but listened to beans heartbeat today on my home doppler and i'm just feeling nice and reassured that she's fine. The sickness is bearable as long as she is ok x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea!

My prolactin levels were last checked around November I think! I should have the new results today or Monday and then I will be going to the RE next Thursday! It's only 3 weeks to our IVF consultation now! It seemed like forever away but it's creeping up quickly now!

The Maya massage was lovely but there was a big problem after wards :cry: I had a strain in my back and she found the spot where it was and worked on that quite a bit during the session. Slowly but surely since my appointment my back got sorer and sorer .... by Friday I was in a bad way. I went for my normal acupuncture on Friday evening (this was my last session with my old acupuncturist .. I already had it booked before I found the new one and didn't want to cancel on her) and I told her about how bad my back was and she said that wasn't normal. She said if it was some bruising that it should be better by Saturday at the latest ... and that it certainly shouldn't be affecting my mobility which it was! Still today it is sore .... My DH checked my back on Sunday and said an area on my spine looked swollen! When i move in certain ways it feels like there is a tearing in my back. It has slightly improved yesterday and today but I am still not fully recovered! I hope it eases fully soon.

I go to see my new acupuncturist tomorrow so I am really excited about that. I ovulated last Tuesday I think ... it was CD 16 .. which is slightly later than I have been ovulating. DH said maybe it was because of all I had done last week ... 2 acupuncture sessions and the maya massage so I was thinking he might be right on that. I am trying to ignore how many DPO etc that I am as it will make me obsess :dohh:

Nothing has moved on the job opportunity yet which suits me fine. I bumped into my potential new manager on Wednesday and he was telling me all about the company and the job that he wants me to do ... it sounds like a great opportunity but lets see what happens. I had agreed to go for an interview and we would take it from there ... he said the person to arrange the interview was on leave and they are just back and that I should hear from them soon.

How is the sickness now? Has it eased at all? I can imagine that it is amazing to hear her little heartbeat and how comforting that must be :happydance:

How is the lovely little Pickle? :) Have you any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Bea1986

Hi :)

Not long till you see your RE and time is flying until your IVF consultation as well, i'm sooo excited for you :dance: Do you know what that appointment involves? I'd imagine you have a lot of the groundwork done already, you have all your test results and things.

Oh, i'm sorry to hear about your back after your massage. How is it now? Any improvement? I work in a chiropractic and massage clinic and occasionally patients do have bad reactions to treatments, everyone responds differently and the therapist can not predict how you would respond. If you talk to her about it next time you see her she will better understand how best to treat you so you don't suffer that sort of reaction again.

How is the 2ww treating you? It will be interesting to see if the new acupuncture and the massage has any effect on your lp.

Its good that they aren't rushing you in to anything with the job opportunity hopefully they will take their time so it wil be a win win for you as you can take your time deciding as well.

Pickle is great thanks. Although i'm sad to say his wee is one of my biggest pregnancy smell aversions. To the point were if i even see a wee in his litter tray and if i'm already feeling a bit queasy, it will make me vomit :cry: my husband has had to take over that side of looking after him for now.
The sickness is still really tough. They have found ketones in my urine and glucose. Indicating that my body is effectively eating itself because its not obtaining enough nutrients from what i eat (and bring up :() i have lost a stone and i was a healthy weight before. I am just having to try extra hard to eat and drink what i can, lots of protein and carbs. I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow so hoping things will start to improve in a few weeks x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea! Sorry I haven't been around. I've just haven't seemed to find time to come onto the boards much lately :blush:

How are things with you? I'm so sorry the sickness has been so bad. I'm hoping that you are seeing some relief :hugs:

My back is all sorted now ... My new acupuncturist fixed me!! :happydance: she is truly wonderful and I'm so happy I found her!

Next week I have lots going on ...
Tuesday, job interview .... Eeeek! It's also our 10th anniversary in our house!
Thursday, back for an appointment with the RE.
Friday, we have our IVF consult ... I'm excited about that! I can't believe it's almost here after all this waiting!
Saturday, going for a Spa day & afternoon tea with my mam & 2 sisters! I'll also have acupuncture later in the evening too!
I'm also taking an extra long weekend .... We have Tuesday off for 'Paddys Day' so I'm taking Monday off too :winkwink:

I can't believe you are 12 weeks already although I'm sure it probably has felt like a lot longer with the sickness :hugs: You are almost finished your first trimester!!! I hope that you are getting to relax and enjoy it a little more now x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace :)
I am just popping on here today to say I am thinking of you today with your RE appointment, I hope it went well and that they are still happy with your prolactin levels. Also, I can't believe it is your IVF consultation appointment tomorrow! I am so excited for you :dance: The ball is rolling now and you will soon be going with the flow and getting on that plane :)

I'm so glad to hear that your back is better. The spa day sounds absolutely amazing! You will have a lovely time together and come back feeling pampered and refreshed, what could be better :)

Enjoy your extra long weekend!!

I had the 13 week dating scan yesterday and baby was lovely. I have started a pregnancy journal now. They gave me EDD of 14th September. The sickness is definitely improving as well now thank god!!

Keep me updated about your IVF appointment, I am really excited for you to start the process :) x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Bea :dance: I am sooooo happy that things are getting better for you now!! You are 13 weeks!!!! Amazing!!! Long may the improvement from the sickness continue :winkwink:

Thank you so much for thinking of me yesterday :hugs: That really means a lot. The visit with the RE was good. My prolactin levels are still down at a normal range thank god! So she wants me to stay on the Dostinex and keep trying naturally before we go for IVF. 

We also had our consultation with the clinic in Prague this morning. I came away from it feeling really down and deflated :cry: I was asking about embryo glue (which helps with implantation) and she that that wasn't the issue, it's my egg quality :cry: With the language barrier I'm sure it sounded harsher than she meant but it made me really feel all the time we have lost. 

Also, she wants me to have a scan on CD5 which is almost a whole cycle away because I am on CD10 today ... If i had known about that, I could have had that done 5 days ago instead of having to delay things by a whole other month! 

I posted on my other thread and a few of the ladies popped on to say to ignore that ... they're either pregnant or have had babies through IVF at my age so that really helped lift my spirits O:)

On the job front, I went for a first interview this week. It went really well and I have been called for a 2nd interview with 2 of the directors next week. I imagine it will be a tough enough interview. 

The potential change of job is spinning around in my head and I was hoping to have an IVF cycle under our belt before potentially moving. Now if I do get offered and decide to take the job, IVF will definitely be after I start. I think that it probably what is bothering me a lot too.

I think I need to take a step back, breathe and just let it all happen ... most of it is out of my control anyway!

Any other news with you? Any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace :hi:
I am so glad to hear your prolactin has stayed within the normal range and you can continue with the dostinex. That's half the battle.

I'm so sorry she sounded harsh and insensitive during the IVF consultation. It could have been the language barrier, and unfortunately some consultants just lack the sensitivity and people skills they need. I really wouldn't focus too much on the egg quality. You are totally right, so many ladies conceive on their own or have successful rounds of IVF who are much older than you, so it really isn't something to worry about. Focus on the positives, the success rates and that you are healthy and look after yourself, you have a very good chance.

That is really annoying that they didn't tell you about the CD 5 scan earlier, what a pain to make you wait another full cycle. I'd be so frustrated. But try and think of it as another cycle and another chance for it to happen naturally, its not wasted completely :hugs:

Best of luck with your second interview this week, it sounds pretty daunting having 2 directors there, but I am sure you will ace it :) Try and relax a little and just let what will happen happen. Its like you said, most of it is out of your control anyway, and you can cross that bridge when you come to it and decide how you will tackle the time off for the IVF. Don't let it worry you too much at the stage :hugs:

I had a nice weekend thank you. We went for afternoon tea at my sister's house, (my mum and other sister were there) and we had scones and cakes and little sandwiches, it was a nice way to spend mothers day with her. Oh and in other news, Pickle had the snip on thursday :( he actually coped really well. I was so worried while he was at the vets but he was absolutely fine. Came home the same day and was a little groggy but the next morning he was back to his mischievous self again. We are just hoping that we'll notice a good change in him over the next few weeks as his hormones calm down, the wees on the floor and dropping poos everywhere is starting to get really difficult to cope with :haha:
How was your weekend? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

OMG Bea, I just saw your ticker .... 14 weeks, yay!!!! :dance: You have really hit a milestone now :happydance: How is the sickness now? Has it eased fully yet?

That's so funny, we also went for Afternoon tea on Saturday!! We got a special offer deal where we went for an hour of treatments in the Spa ( back massage & Mini facial ) and then afternoon tea. I went with my Mam & 2 sisters, it was lovely and we had such a great laugh.

Oh, poor little Pickle :hugs: I can imagine you were worried getting that done but at least it's over with. Fingers crossed he will settle down now.

Thanks so much for your positive message. I went for acupuncture on Saturday & my AP said that it is rubbish what they were saying about egg quality & my age ... She said I am a lot healthier than my age & from a Chinese medicine perspective, I am in a great place :happydance: it made me so happy to hear this from her. She also suggested doing a round of IUI before we go to Prague ... I'm mega excited about doing that and what's better still, it is the one thing that my health insurance would cover!! 

The interview on Wednesday is creeping up now ... Eeek! I will keep you posted on how it goes. What ever is meant to be will be!!


----------



## Bea1986

Hi lovely :)
How did your interview go? 
That's fantastic about the IUI being covered by your health insurance. Can you start it next cycle? The same cycle you are having the baseline scan. That will be great just to give you that extra chance before you go to Prague.

I am feeling a lot better thanks. Went back to work this week and managed ok.They have been very supportive giving me lots of help and breaks and early finishes but I really think i'm on the mend now. Still not put any weight back on yet though, i'm sure I will as my appetite is returning.

My baby Pickle was so sick this week :( we thought we were going to lose him. Not sure if it was a delayed reaction to the stress of his op, but he had awful diarrhoea and became severely dehydrated. Stopped eating and drinking completely. I was up all monday night nursing him and they admitted him in to the vet hospital on tuesday to but put on a drip. He is slowly recovering now thank god. he's home and starting to eat and drink on his own again. We really thought we were going to lose him, it was such a scary time. You know how much i love that little lad.

Have you got anything nice planned for your weekend? x


----------



## Babydustpeace

Hi Bea!! :hi: Its great to hear from you :hugs:

OMG, I am so sorry to hear about poor little Pickle :hugs::hugs::hugs: and I really do know how much you love him. I am so relieved to hear that he is doing better. Thank god for that.

I'm delighted to hear that you are doing better and that your appetite is returning :happydance: I can imagine you are probably relieved yourself too. It must be hard going back to work as I am thinking you are probably very tired from being so sick. I hope it wasn't too hard and just keep thinking to yourself that your health and your baby's health are most important so just keep an eye that you are not over doing it.

On the fertility front for us ... Next week is a busy week! 

We are going to see a gynae next Wednesday who is very highly recommended by lots of women who have gone to Prague and also my Acupuncturist. We will discuss with him if any more tests are required before we embark on IVF and what the best options are for us.

We also have an appointment with a clinic here in Dublin for next Friday where we can hopefully arrange to have the IUI cycle. Ideally we would prefer to go with the Gynae for IUI but my insurance doesn't cover him :cry:

Costs are really mounting up for the next 2 weeks ....
200 Gynae consultation
160 Initial consultation with the IUI clinic
300 for 'EU bloods' which are mandatory with the clinic
850 for the IUI cycle ... we can claim back that piece though
Its a bit of stress trying to gather the funds up front for it all ..... but if it gives us that :bfp: in the end ... every penny will be worth it!

We are also forking out a lot for Acupuncture ... I go every week as it is but my DH is also going at the moment too because he has injured his arm. This week alone it will be 200! I figure holistically he will be treated for fertility anyway so it can't do any harm!!

Then aside from that we are trying to gather funds for IVF .... I guess if we need to wait until June then so be it! At least we are doing something in between.

On the job front, I thought the interview went well but then I didn't hear anything back at all for a week. I decided to email the guy who asked me if I would be interested in applying initially. He apologized to me and told me that he is discussing me daily but forgetting to let me know :haha: They are actually creating a brand new job role for me at the right money I asked for and they are in the process of pulling the paper work and approvals together for it!!! :dance: I was in shock ... and absolutely delighted. I do need to see the finer details of the contract before I make a final decision but I am hoping everything will be in order and can take the job! The main thing I will be looking out for will be if they cover maternity leave or if there will be a waiting period before the cover that .... fingers crossed all will be in order! He said that I should get an update before Easter so all going well hopefully I will get an official offer next week :happydance:

This weekend we don't really have anything planned ... we both have Acupuncture tomorrow afternoon so I think maybe we will go for a nice lunch before it. Other than that maybe a little bit of gardening if I am feeling energetic enough!!

What about you ... any nice plans? x x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi Babydustpeace :hi:

Sorry i haven't been over to the boards for the last couple of weeks, its been a bit hectic now I'm back at work and i've been trying to get lots of sleep in too. I do think about you alot and wonder how you are doing.

How did you get on with the gynae? Did you have any further tests recommended to you before you start the IVF? 
Have you now planned your IUI cycle? Those costs really are something, but I am glad you can claim the IUI costs on your insurance and the rest of it is all worth it, its getting you closer and closer to your goal and nothing is more important than that, you deserve to be happy.

Amazing news on the job front! As if he kept forgetting to let you know :haha: Its fantastic that they are creating a position for you, you must feel so flattered, you are clearly very valued in the company. I am so pleased for you, they sound great and I would be really surprised if they weren't supportive of you if you explained about the time off for IVF closer to the time, they value you and they will work around you I am sure of it :)

How was your easter? We had a very quiet one here. Pickle is back to his normal self again. In fact he was very mischievous yesterday and decided to gnaw through my internet cable. We block all wires off from him but this one is at the other side of the room and its not a live electric wire so we weren't too worried about it, he never paid interest in it before. Well, yesterday he did pay interest and I was sitting on my laptop when all of a sudden the internet when down. I checked everything, the router, troubleshooting on the pc, couldnt work it out. Then i checked the wire - completely bitten in half :haha: he keeps us on our toes. Now i've ordered some critter cord which is supposed to taste horrible to them,hopefully that will deter in the future :haha:

I hope you are doing well and enjoying this nicer weather we are now having. Please let me know how you are doing, I often think of you, I am still holding hope you will get a lovely BFP before the IVF .x
 



Attached Files:







Pickle x.jpg
File size: 58.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caring soul

Halo
M currently new on the forum,I hv been diagnosed with high prolactin level 10years ago and progress have been slow as doctors WHR I got diagnosed didn't know how to treat the condition. Hv been on and off bromochriptin and recently been put on destonix fr the past 4 months and only saw my periods in may .this has taken a toll on my life more so nw that m married and we really want a family. Worse part is I thought I was the only one with this kind of condition. Its comforting to know there are success stories out the.


----------

